# Pedaltrain Volto for more than 6 pedals



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a Pedaltrain Volto for my mini pedalboard. But I have 7 pedals and based on what I have read, the volto comes with two 3 Connector, right angled, daisy chain cables. Which means I can only power 6 pedals with it. So my question is, has anyone used a Volto to power more than 6 pedals? What daisy chain cable have you used?

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

why not the voodoo labs pedal power 2+?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually have that on my main board. I want the Volto for my mini board so I don't need an external power supply for the board. With my wireless, I'm left with one cable which is from the amp to the pedal board. Less clutter on stage. I'm thinking of getting another wireless to connect the pedal board to the amp.  That way I won't have any cables around me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Get 2 volto's 

I love mine but never usually have more than 4 or 5 pedals on my small board. If need be I can run an extra pedal from my tuner. If you're running that many pedals I hope they're all low current draw and don't forget to turn the volto off between sets. I also carry the charger with me just in case.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Get 2 volto's
> 
> I love mine but never usually have more than 4 or 5 pedals on my small board. If need be I can run an extra pedal from my tuner. If you're running that many pedals I hope they're all low current draw and don't forget to turn the volto off between sets. I also carry the charger with me just in case.



I was thinking about that too. 3 on one and 4 on the other. I am assuming the mini pedals I have are all low current draws. I have the TCE Flashback and Corona, both mini versions, which I think will draw the most, then 2 ODs, Hotone Grass and Tone City Bad Horsie, plus the mini cry baby, the Mooer Yellow compressor and the Turbo Tuner ST-300.

Thanks for the tip about turning the volto off in between sets.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chito said:


> I actually have that on my main board. I want the Volto for my mini board so I don't need an external power supply for the board. With my wireless, I'm left with one cable which is from the amp to the pedal board. Less clutter on stage. I'm thinking of getting another wireless to connect the pedal board to the amp.  That way I won't have any cables around me.


I understand what you mean because I hate cables on the floor (which is why I didn't really use pedals until Sparrows) - but one more cable to run up to 8 pedals seems worthwhile to me. YMMV of course!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

When we play out, not often these days, I use a snake, one of the lines is power for the board. Works really well and is nice and clean, just one cable running back to the amp.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Drop me a note. We can put together a suitable daisy chain to let 6 jacks power 7 pedals.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark, there are two outputs on the Volto and it's provided with 2 daisy chains with 3 plugs on each, in addition to the input of course. It would be simple to just pick up an additional daisy chain from a one spot or something. The only issue will be how long the charge will last running more pedals. Looking at what Chito is going to be using, and assuming he won't have pedals on permanently he should be OK. If I remember to fully charge mine I can get through a gig quite easily, as long as I turn off between sets.



mhammer said:


> Drop me a note. We can put together a suitable daisy chain to let 6 jacks power 7 pedals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I actually have a one spot that I'm using to power the pedals right now. I'm just not sure if the onespot cable can be used with the Volto. I guess I should buy one to find out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I just had an idea - Chito, what are you using for a tuner? The Boss TU-3 and TC Polytune both have a jack to daisy-chain out. This could solve your dilemma without any mods.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem, I've used cables from my PP2 in the volto.



Chito said:


> Thanks Dave. I actually have a one spot that I'm using to power the pedals right now. I'm just not sure if the onespot cable can be used with the Volto. I guess I should buy one to find out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the things I've made a few of is a simple power distribution box. Four jacks, any of which can be an input or output, with an LED to let you know its connected, and an added cap just to smooth out any ripple. Small enough you can park it anywhere on a pedalboard. Plug a wall wart into it or run a power patch from your brick for a "satellite campus" in another corner of the board.

Daisy chain cables are fine, where applicable, but pedals come in so many shapes and sizes that they aren't always guaranteed to fit where you want them to. A little box like this provides a lot of convenience.


----------

